# goldfish pop eye disease



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i just notice my goldfish has pop eyes and its stomach is huge, i know it has some kind of disease or bateria infection but is there any way to cure?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

it also starts to develop dropsy


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

You can try epsom salts in the water as a try but once they pinecone it is usually game over. 
You might also want to try an antibiotic. Depends on how much you are willing to spend and how valuable that fish is to you.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i bought some furan 2 yesterday and today i see the eyes not that pop out, but it still has a little pinecone


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

best of luck too you. I've been there before. Not a pleasant situation


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> best of luck too you. I've been there before. Not a pleasant situation


i know dropsy is mostly fatal because two of my other goldfish died from dropsy last year, but i didn't had any antibiotic at that time.
this time i have furan 2, hope that it wont die


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I would recommend you go to the GAB forum and post all the details there. Depending on your level of commitment, and on the fish, it is possible to get them though. Mine made it through following their steps....

1) Gab Forum:
http://thegab.org/index.php?option=....php&f=4&sid=6058c8fd6942a6077594c215875d88c5
This is forum for sick fish, register, and post all your specs here.
There is another forum too, i cant remember it, but you will need to push the maker of the site to guide you step by step. You may not have the time for that.

2) Fish will be put in a quarantine 10 gallon tank / water change every day 50 - 90%

3) You will need the following:
a) Measure the water parameters: ph, Amonium, Nitrite, Nitrate, and GH test
b) Epsom Salt (you get this from the pharmacist) - 1 teaspoon per 10 gallon
c) Aquarium Salt .1 to .3 (i did .1, which means 10 teaspoons per 10 galon)
d) Calcium Chloride: 1 teaspoon per 10 gallon. You get this from Big Al, they have it in their marine section, it is in liquid form. The smalest bottle will do.
e) Eheim Heater to be set at 78F. Some may say at 80F, and their techniques will be different. You will have to find a technique and stick with it. I followed the 78F. I have seen a different formula in youtube though.

after 2 days the signs went away. I then had to threat with other medications as she had fin rot. I used Maracyn 1 and Maracynn 2, with all the rest the same, for a month, and slowly, though sometimes it didnt look like it, she pulled through. You can get Maracyn 1 and 2 from Big Al. I also fed her Metro Med which you can get from FishSempai (its not cheap).

Each case will be different, but again, join that forum fast, but get at least the a-e stuff to be ready, you need to act quickly, and never give up untill she is completely dead. Good Luck.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> I would recommend you go to the GAB forum and post all the details there. Depending on your level of commitment, and on the fish, it is possible to get them though. Mine made it through following their steps....
> 
> 1) Gab Forum:
> http://thegab.org/index.php?option=....php&f=4&sid=6058c8fd6942a6077594c215875d88c5
> ...


ok thank you very much, i will do that right now


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

good luck. Just remember that Dropsy is a sign that there may be something wrong in the main tank. Dropsy itself may not be contagious, but it can be a sign of bad water condition, or bacterial infection / parasites (specially when new things are introduced without quarantine). My other fishes didnt get dropsy though, just to let you know. But you need to quarantine the fish and do daily water changes and redose everything. Its expensive actually. Can you tell me a bit about what size tank and how many and what type of goldfish are in there, maybe i can see if there are any basics that should be rectified in the futur. 

Remember that for Goldfish, TheGab forum is one of the best websites, specially for assistance for sick goldfish Another good forum website is Koko's goldfish. They also have alot of nice general information on them, on food, and other facts to know. Each site will tell you different things, and you should not mix the different techniques, stick with one and follow it. No matter what happens, good luck, you probably will learn alot from the websites and forums and comunicating with the people there alone making this a valuable experience for the futur if planing to still keep goldfish.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> good luck. Just remember that Dropsy is a sign that there may be something wrong in the main tank. Dropsy itself may not be contagious, but it can be a sign of bad water condition, or bacterial infection / parasites (specially when new things are introduced without quarantine). My other fishes didnt get dropsy though, just to let you know. But you need to quarantine the fish and do daily water changes and redose everything. Its expensive actually. Can you tell me a bit about what size tank and how many and what type of goldfish are in there, maybe i can see if there are any basics that should be rectified in the futur.
> 
> Remember that for Goldfish, TheGab forum is one of the best websites, specially for assistance for sick goldfish Another good forum website is Koko's goldfish. They also have alot of nice general information on them, on food, and other facts to know. Each site will tell you different things, and you should not mix the different techniques, stick with one and follow it. No matter what happens, good luck, you probably will learn alot from the websites and forums and comunicating with the people there alone making this a valuable experience for the futur if planing to still keep goldfish.


my tank is a 5gallon tank and there is only one fish in it.
It is just a feeder goldfish but i love it so much that i wont let it die.
so today is the third day of dosing furan 2 and i see some significant improments going on. Its eyes are no longer pop out and the body is not as bloated, but there is still some pinecone. Also it becomes more active than yesterday.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to hear it.

Checkout those two websites for learning on goldfish in general then. 

Just by the way, is the tank cycled? Do you check Amonia / Nitrite in it to see how it is. In such a small tank, one would "guess" you may have those present and need to do a daily water change, and may be the cause for sickness. Not saying it is the case, but one would think that just from the size of it. The good part is your normal goldfish is much much hardier than the fancy goldfishes (mine are all fancy types). So the success chances are better. The bad part is, you will have to eventually (last stage anyways for its maximum capacity) think about a 20 gallon tank (long being better) for that single puny cheap leetle fish feeder , as they can grow quiete large if given the chance to, and can live quiete long too (20 years). Just food for thought...


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> Checkout those two websites for learning on goldfish in general then.
> 
> Just by the way, is the tank cycled? Do you check Amonia / Nitrite in it to see how it is. In such a small tank, one would "guess" you may have those present and need to do a daily water change, and may be the cause for sickness. Not saying it is the case, but one would think that just from the size of it. The good part is your normal goldfish is much much hardier than the fancy goldfishes (mine are all fancy types). So the success chances are better. The bad part is, you will have to eventually (last stage anyways for its maximum capacity) think about a 20 gallon tank (long being better) for that single puny cheap leetle fish feeder , as they can grow quiete large if given the chance to, and can live quiete long too (20 years). Just food for thought...


The tank is cycled for like more than 6 months. Ammonia is 0.25ppm. I will probably get a larger tank soon since 5 gallon seems small for it right now.
for WC, i did a 80% WC before dosing furan2. But i am not sure if i should do any wc after the 4days dosing period.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

personnaly i am not familiar with the medication you are using. In general, when doing water changes daily, one has to redose the amount taken out.

however, although i am not the specialist (hence why i recommended those forums), from what i was told, you can eliminate that small amonia spike with Prime!!! I was told that a .1 salt concentration is also good to remove the effects of the amonia (depending on temp though). However, since your goldfish is improving, and since dropsy is serious, i dont know if salt could make him blow up again without following all the steps (hence dont do it if the fish is recovering), and that is just general procedures for a sick or quarantined goldfish. Now, if the medication kills the good bacteria, then this may become more of an issue!!! So pls check the amonia / nitrite daily just in case.


----------

